# Castrol Edge 5W30 for a 1.8T?



## drummer4lyf (Sep 16, 2005)

For the last 30K miles ive used mobil 0W40 and ive decided to switch to this new castrol edge. The reason for switching is im tired of paying 50-60 bucks a month to change my oil and this stuff is $26 for 5 quarts at walmart and it is "supposed to" have 6 times better wear protection. Only problem is they only have 10w30 and 5w30. Will switching from 0W40 to 5W30 have any or little affect on my motor?


----------

